# 51 Schwinn work in progress



## chiller662 (Sep 12, 2022)

My 51 Schwinn that was yard art project 

 All did not go to plan. I tried to remove just the spray paint but whatever they used adhered very well to the base.
 So I ended up stripping the bike completely checking the brazing and than prepping and painting. It is not done though I still have to hit the front fender and wet sand and clear. Also I still have some touchups to fix with the wet sanding the the original color on the frame was green.









So in this spot there is supposed to be a picture of the stripped frame yet the forum would not allow the size of file. So it was chemically stripped than primed.









Some progress being made primer done and sanded base for Schwinn marks done.









I may respray the guard I don't like how it turned out the green looks good though. 




























.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 14, 2022)

I’m liking the reversed fender/frame paint scheme. I did basically the same to Cruiser 5 that I added some balloon goodies to.


----------



## chiller662 (Sep 15, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I’m liking the reversed fender/frame paint scheme. I did basically the same to Cruiser 5 that I added some balloon goodies to.
> 
> View attachment 1696040



Looks good


----------

